# Configuring Dante

## FaTal

Hey, would any kind soul like to help me configure dante socks proxy? I have'nt found the documentation on the dante site very helpful....

I dont need anything complex, just a socks proxy on my network that I can use remotely that requires a username and password.

My network configuration:

Router-> Symantec Hardware Firewall-> Win2003 Server(its my dads network, have no say on server os  :Smile:   -> Linuxbox (192.168.0.23)

Gateway IP: 192.168.0.1

I have forwarded the port 1080 to the linuxbox.

If anyone would like to speak to me via MSN here is my contact: Uvedale ( a  t ) Gmail dot com

My Sockd.conf:

internal: eth0 port = 1080

external: eth0

#method: username none

##user.privileged: root

#user.notprivileged: sockd

logoutput: stderr

## client access rules

client pass {

        from: 192.168.0.0/24 to: 0.0.0.0/0 #internal network

       log: connect disconnect

}

#client pass {

#	from: 192.168.0.0/24 to: 0.0.0.0/0 via: 192.168.0.1

#	log: connect disconnect

#}

## server operation access rules

#allow bind to ports greater than 1023

pass {

        from: 0.0.0.0/0 to: 0.0.0.0/0 port gt 1023

        command: bind

        log: connect disconnect

}

#allow outgoing connections (tcp and udp)

pass {

        from: 0.0.0.0/0 to: 0.0.0.0/0

        command: connect udpassociate

        log: connect disconnect

}

#allow replies to bind, and incoming udp packets

pass {

       from: 0.0.0.0/0 to: 0.0.0.0/0

       command: bindreply udpreply

       log: connect error

}

#log the rest

#block {

#       from: 0.0.0.0/0 to: 0.0.0.0/0

#       log: connect error

#}

My socks.conf:

# $Id: socks-simple.conf,v 1.5 2001/12/12 13:56:41 karls Exp $

#

# A simple sample socks.conf for users with a local nameserver.

# Clients going anywhere go via the proxyserver listening at

# IP address 10.1.1.1, port 1080.  Uncomment the line(s)

# corresponding to the proxyprotocols your proxyserver supports.

route {

	from: 0.0.0.0/0   to: 0.0.0.0/0   via: 192.168.0.23 port = 1080

	proxyprotocol: socks_v5		# server supports socks v5.

	proxyprotocol: socks_v4		# server supports socks v4

	proxyprotocol: http_v1.0	# server supports http v1

	proxyprotocol: msproxy_v2	# server supports msproxy v2

}

Thanks

----------

## skunk

what about creating the socket using ssh?

```
ssh -ND 1080 <ip_of_proxy_pc>
```

----------

## FaTal

Um, sorry im a newbie, how do I use that? I have sshd running on the linuxbox. Must I type that command on the client or server? (client is windows)

----------

## skunk

on the client, but since it's a windows you need something like putty to create the proxy tunnel...

----------

## FaTal

Ok, i've been fidling with that. 

Under tunnels it has source port, destination

Port forwarding:  Checkbox - Local ports  accept connections from other hosts 

                         Checkbox - Remote ports do the same (SSH2 only)

I have both checkboxes ticked, and source port: 1080

destination (im on same lan as the box atm) 192.168.0.23:1080

That right? 

Once i open the connection and log into the linux box, then what? Do i treat it as a proxy and change my Browser settings to 192.168.0.23 : 1080?

----------

## skunk

sorry, but i don't have a windows box to check it out...

look for something like "dynamic port forwarding", set the port to 1080, login and configure your application to use localhost:1080 as socket 4/5 proxy.

----------

